# Ego Charger On Mod



## Hein510 (22/3/14)

So I took my ego charger and screwed it onto my SVD and it fits, but I new that seeing that its a normal 510 thread and my clearos screw onto my ego batteries. 

Question is can you charge say a 18650 battery with a ego charger on a mech with the button locked into fire mode? I know the SVD has a pc board etc and that will prob fry the hell out of it. But when you fire a mech with no attached clearo or RBA its not gonna draw power which opens the way up for power to go in and charge a battery thats in a mech (with the mech button pressed in or locked to fire)

Whats your thoughts on this?


----------



## Dr Evil (22/3/14)

I know they say you can't use those chargers with the batteries the svd uses, as to keeping the firing button locked in, wouldn't the 10 second cutoff break that theory? I don't know, just guessing hey

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Hein510 (22/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I know they say you can't use those chargers with the batteries the svd uses, as to keeping the firing button locked in, wouldn't the 10 second cutoff break that theory? I don't know, just guessing hey
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


No I mean on a Mech mod like the KTS that has no wiring, something like the SVD has to many electronic thing that can go wrong.


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

I think using an ego charger will take forever to charge your battery as the ego charger is limited.


----------



## CraftyZA (23/3/14)

I suspect the charger will break


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Whats your thoughts on this?



My thoughts on this is it's not a great idea but I'm no expert my any means and I think this is something @johanct needs to comment on!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hein510 (23/3/14)

the ego chargers output is 4.2V and 420ma, my charger I have for the batteries output is 4.2V and 500ma, so no major difference in output.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

I unfortunately don't know how the SVD works @Hein510 , but you can charge any 3.7V battery with an Ego charger, its just going to take 2X + longer than a desktop charger - whether you can charge through an SVD I don't know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

